# Qui donne un nom à ses machines ???



## Yggdrasill (14 Juin 2006)

Hello !

Je me demandais qui sur ce forum donnait un nom a ses Mac et si oui, comment se nomment-ils ? D'ou tirez-vous votre inspiration ? En fait je suis a la recherche d'un nom pour le MacBook que je vient de me commander donc peut-etre que ca m'inspirrera de vous lire 

J'ouvre la dance avec :

Khaani pour mon feu iBook
Lacuna pour le packard Bell en partance
Cellendil pour mon Quadra
Larry pour le Mac IIci

et Valistar pour le routeur (bon ce n'est pas vmt un mac, mais il est sur mon reseau )

Je choisi la plupart des noms des mes ordis en fonction de mes lectures (souvent de l'heroic fantasy) et vous ?


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juin 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Hello !
> 
> Je me demandais qui sur ce forum donnait un nom a ses Mac et si oui, comment se nomment-ils ? D'ou tirez-vous votre inspiration ? En fait je suis a la recherche d'un nom pour le MacBook que je vient de me commander donc peut-etre que ca m'inspirrera de vous lire
> 
> ...


 
je serais tenté de nommer mes pc rose: ) en fonction des merdes qu'ils me procurent quotidiennement, mais ce serait assez vulgaire je pense......sinon pon PB s'appelle euh.... reviens.... 

ok ok je sors......


----------



## Fondug (14 Juin 2006)

Mon mac n'a pas de surnom. Mon Dell au bureau non plus, par contre, j'y dis souvent "aaaah ta gueule hein !!"


----------



## Saltabadil (14 Juin 2006)

Galatée a tenu à donner un petit nom à l'ibook dont je me sers impunément. On a appelé le premier *Hadès*, parce que ça en jette, non ?:rateau: 
Et puis le disque dur d'*Hadès *est mort...(snif)
Et du coup on a appelé le nouveau *Lazare*... 
Ca s'imposait hein ?


----------



## Yggdrasill (14 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Mon mac n'a pas de surnom. Mon Dell au bureau non plus, par contre, j'y dis souvent "aaaah ta gueule hein !!"



Alors ca doit etre inerant aux pc vu le nombre de fois que je lui geule la meme chose...

Moi je vous le dit, les pc ca ne vaut rien !

(je precise : j'etais un pciste acharne pdt 8-9ans)


----------



## darkbeno (14 Juin 2006)

moi c'est un ibook G4 et je l'appelle "mon ordi"...


----------



## krystof (14 Juin 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> et Valistar pour le routeur (bon ce n'est pas vmt un mac, mais il est sur mon reseau )




Moi, c'est Valstar. Presque pareil !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Juin 2006)

Mon Mac je l'appelle pas, on se cause pas souvent... Juste un regard, on se comprend.

Les pécé au taff non plus, pas de p'tits nom... en revanche c'est tactile, ya du contact !


----------



## Yggdrasill (14 Juin 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est un ibook G4 et je l'appelle "mon ordi"...



*commence a croire qu'il va se faire passer pour un debille mental aupres des macge-users*

Allez !!! je suis sur qu'il y a des geeks au fond du forum la !!! faut juste attendre qu'ils se reveillent !



			
				Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Les pécé au taff non plus, pas de p'tits nom... en revanche c'est tactile, ya du contact !


----------



## krystof (14 Juin 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> *commence a croire qu'il va se faire passer pour un debille mental aupres des macge-users*




Meuh non... du tout. Tu es mon ami.


----------



## Yggdrasill (14 Juin 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non... du tout. Tu es mon ami.



Voui j'avais pas vu !
En tout cas, meme si ca me rassure de savoir que je ne suis pas le seul ici a donner un nom a mes ordi, je me desole en me disant que je ne risque pas de trouver de l'inspiration comme ca 

je vois bien le tableau "Alors ici, le routeur : Val*i*star, et la le MacBook : Valstar"


----------



## didisha (14 Juin 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est Valstar. Presque pareil !


 
Valstar: le nom des bières de mon enfance!


----------



## pim (14 Juin 2006)

Coucou tout le monde 

Pour "nom de l'ordinateur", je pense que vous voulez parler du nom présent sous Préférences Système > Partage ? 

J'ai donné un nom à mes machines, *Dark4* pour le Mac mini, et *Biome3* pour le PowerBook. Les numéros indiquent qui j'ai copié sur qui, par exemple j'ai transféré le 3 pour faire le 4 grâce à l'Assistant Migration de Tiger, le 3 ayant été lui même transféré d'un 2 lors d'un changement de disque dur... et-cetera 

J'ai aussi donné un nom à mes disques durs internes, *Ulysse HD* pour le (très fort  ) 160 Go du Mac mini, *Poseidon HD* pour le 80 Go de mon PowerBook.

Et pour mes bornes Aiport, c'est *Universe1* et *Universe2*, et *Universe* pour le réseau commun (j'ai une grande maison !).

C'est important tout ces noms, cela permet de mieux se repérer, de ne pas faire de confusion lors des sauvegardes ou des configurations, et c'est bien plus joli que le "Wanadoo_be35" de mon voisin !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juin 2006)

*Moi, je l'appelle P#TAIN M*RDE*
lorsqu'elle rame


----------



## teo (14 Juin 2006)

_Piccolo_ pour mon Titanium 400, be oué, son HD est tout tout piccolo   

_Panther_ pour mon HD externe 1, celui sur lequel je démarre, une habitude du temps de mon OS précédent. Pas fait le passage en _Tiger_ malgré la mise à jour, il s'appelait _Jaguar_ avant...

_Jupiter_, pour mon HD externe 2, une habitude du temps où mes partitions avaient des noms de planètes (J'ai eu aussi _Jupiter_, _Saturne_, _Mercure_, _Pluton_)

Mon chti HD externe de transfert, il s'appelle _Oxford_, juste car c'est son Bridge d'origine et que j'étais pas très créatif ce soir-là 

_MiniMovie_ et _MiniPartner_ pour le Mini (je garde le HD du Mini pour mes films) et le... MiniPartner.

Mon PB Wallstreet PDQ 266 c'était _Saturne_; après reformatage dernièrement, c'est tout simplement _Disque Dur_

_Les anciens et toujours dans mon coeur_
Mon LC630, mon StarMax 4000 puis mon G4 400 se sont appelés _Bart Simpson_ et _Bart Simpson Jr_ suivant ce qu'ils avaient dans le ventre et le nombre de partitions.


Je vous épargne les noms des SyQuest, Jaz et autres Zip, nommés avec plus ou moins d'humour et de créativité


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2006)

Manon *

* prénom d'empruntes


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Moi mon mac je ne l'appelle pas, c'est lui qui m'appelle tel le chant d'une sirène.


----------



## Yggdrasill (15 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Moi mon mac je ne l'appelle pas, c'est lui qui m'appelle tel le chant d'une sirène.



Menfin ! Bande de sans coeur !

Et comment les distingue vous ? Mac1, Mac2, ... Et sur le reseau ? ils doivent bien avoir un nom les periph !

:love: Khaani :love: 

mais par contre avec votre imaginsation debordante, je n'ai tjs pas de nom pour le MacBook que je viens de commander


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Et pourquoi pas C: ?


----------



## chroukin (15 Juin 2006)

Faut être complètement taré ou en manque d'affection... ou de je sais pas quoi mais faut être grave :hein:


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Juin 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Faut être complètement taré ou en manque d'affection... ou de je sais pas quoi mais faut être grave :hein:



Salut d'accord avec toi..........mais ça dépend à qui qu'on cause.
-a ma femme(qui fonctionne sur PC) je dis" MON MAC".......ça marche à tous les coups...elle se met à râler.
-Au commun des mortels je dis" "Mon ordinateur"
-Aux intimes "Mon ordi" 
-Sur Macgé (les coupeurs de cheveux en quatre)"iBook G4 1.33Ghz 768 Mo DDR SDRAM OSX 10.3.9 oui j'ai viré les caches et vérifié les autorisations,oui c'est déjà fait mais ça marche pas...etc...etc"  ..Bien sûr que j'ai lancé Onix......
Je peux ajouter"Blanc cassé...dégue, écran postilloné clavier Belge avec option Espagnol"  

PS: Depuis hier mon ordi rame....Firefox??.....Macgé????


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2006)

Une idée de nom : *Mac & Kate*. (ne me demandez pas qui est cette Kate : je n'en sais fichtre rien).     

Sinon le disque dur interne de mon iMac s'appelle *iMac*. Original, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Non...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2006)

Moi, mon iMac (G4), c'est "Mac", les deux PowerBook, c'est "Powerbook", l'iMac de mon fils (G3), c'est "bonbon", le 5500, c'est "5500", et le MacBook Pro de mon autre fils (avec mes sous celui là), c'est "Faizigaf" !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Non...



Ah bon.


----------



## N°6 (15 Juin 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> -a ma femme(qui fonctionne sur PC) je dis" MON MAC".......ça marche à tous les coups...elle se met à râler.



Non, moi je l'appelle toujours "machine", de toute façon elle arrête pas de râler ! :rateau: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juin 2006)

Moi mon mac, je l'appelle "ouille". 

Du coup, quand je le cherche, je demande où se trouve mac.ouille... :mouais:


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2006)

Je donne un nom à toutes mes partitions et toutes mes machines.

Ces noms sont ceux de lieux que j'ai particulièrement aimés :
- Australie : Sydney, Brisbane, Port Douglas
- Hawai'i : Oahu, Maui, Hawai'i (les îles), Lahaina, Honolulu (villes), Haleakala, Mauna Kea, Mauna Loa (montagnes)
- Chili : Santiago, Arica, Aconcagua, Torres del Paine, el Tatio, Atacama
- Mexique : Oaxaca, Palenque, Mexico, Popocatepetl
- Népal : Kathmandu, Pokhara, Dhulikhel

et, un peu plus particulier (je ne connais que les deux premières villes) mais qui me sont vraiment chères :
- Colombie : Bogotá, Ibagué, Medellín, Cali, Cartagena


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2006)

Perso j'ai 3 partitions :
- OSX (ouah, trop gueudin!!)
- essais (l'imagination du mec!)
- Bobby (pfiou, mais ou vais-je chercher tout ça??)

Mon ordimini en lui-même n'a pas de nom, par contre, dessus il y a un autocollant très sympa ou il est écrit "NI DIEU NI MAITRE 17", groupe libertaire Michel Bakounine (Charente-maritime)... 
C'est véridique, et ça, ça vaut tous les surnoms du monde.


----------



## Fondug (15 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> "NI DIEU NI MAITRE 17"


 
Ca fait surnom de Cibi...


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> un peu plus particulier (je ne connais que les deux premières villes) mais qui me sont *vraiment chères* :
> - Colombie : Bogotá, Ibagué, Medellín, Cali, Cartagena



Hé oui.....la daube c'est comme le pétrole......en nette augmentation.


----------



## joanes (15 Juin 2006)

Nom de la machine du boulot : ObsTer (en construction), le nom de notre boîte

À la maison c'est Alfred Nimbus.

Un portable : Don Quijote de la Mancha


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Hé oui.....la daube c'est comme le pétrole......en nette augmentation.


Woaaa ... juste une petite erreur de placement de parenthèses : Bogotá et Ibagué sont deux villes chères à mon coeur ...
Quant à la daube, pas trop, mieux vaut essayer l'_ajiaco_ c'est très bon et nettement plus couleur locale.

PS : je sens bien qu'il y a une pointe d'humour sur la daube, mais je n'ai pas trouvé ...


----------



## Yggdrasill (16 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la daube, pas trop, mieux vaut essayer l'_ajiaco_ c'est très bon et nettement plus couleur locale.
> .



Et c'est ? Des details !!

Sinon cool tes noms de mac/partoch !


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> PS : je sens bien qu'il y a une pointe d'humour sur la daube, mais je n'ai pastrouvé...



Si ....si....Je pense que tu es accro à la feuille de pommier et même à la pomme.


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est ? Des details !!
> 
> Sinon cool tes noms de mac/partoch !


L'ajiaco : c'est une sorte de soupe, avec du poulet ; c'est une spécialité de Bogotá.
J'en ai mangé un très bon le jour de mon anniversaire, il faisait 35º environ, à Ibagué. (À Bogotá, il fait toujours assez frais : 16-20º).


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2006)

Moi c'est à mes disques durs que je donne des noms:

J'ai Terminator et Robocop, 2 FireWire 200Go
Et Hal et Big Brother, les deux FW 800 400 Go...
et ausi R2D2, mon 2,5" de secours...


C'est grave docteur?:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est à mes disques durs que je donne des noms:
> 
> J'ai Terminator et Robocop, 2 FireWire 200Go
> Et Hal et Big Brother, les deux FW 800 400 Go...
> ...



Te bile pas, il y a déjà eu des survivants ... Quelquefois ... Par le passé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est à mes disques durs que je donne des noms:
> 
> J'ai Terminator et Robocop, 2 FireWire 200Go
> Et Hal et Big Brother, les deux FW 800 400 Go...
> ...



Les pauvres !   Tu as de la chance qu'ils ne parlent pas. Sinon, qu'est-ce qu'ils te mettraient !


----------



## bop (21 Juin 2006)

Quand je parle de lui, je le nomme MachineToc    
Je sais, ce n'est pas fameux. 
Mais comme je suis sûr qu'il écoute, ça le stimule...


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (22 Juin 2006)

Mirroir! Mirroir

Dis moi qui es la plus belle?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2006)

Ben fastoche : Isabelle.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (24 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben fastoche : Isabelle.




Décide toi Ta machine tu l'appelles Fastoches ou Isabelle?? Parce que Fastoche-Isabelle-Moquette... c"est un peu long.


----------



## garfield (26 Juin 2006)

Je sais pas si il y en a de mon avis...mais pour moi, quelqu'un qui donne un nom &#224; sa machine exprime un grand sentiment de solitude!   

Vous avez pas d'amis?


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (26 Juin 2006)

Les machines on leur identité  et leur identité passe par celui qui le leur donne!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2006)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si il y en a de mon avis...mais pour moi, quelqu'un qui donne un nom &#224; sa machine exprime un grand sentiment de solitude!
> 
> Vous avez pas d'amis?



Moi si. Je suis tr&#232;s pote avec un lot de brosses &#224; dents, deux chaises et un canap&#233;.


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2006)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si il y en a de mon avis...mais pour moi, quelqu'un qui donne un nom à sa machine exprime un grand sentiment de solitude!
> 
> Vous avez pas d'amis?


1. je n'aime pas les gens donc je n'ai pas d'amis (c'est finalement assez ch***t les amis)
2. je vis seul dans une cave (dont j'ai bouché le soupirail) et ne fais mes courses que _via_ Internet.
3. ma meilleure amie et compagne est ma machine : autant ne pas l'appeler zkwzw001 (je ne pratique pas les langues slaves)


----------



## pim (26 Juin 2006)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Les machines on leur identité  et leur identité passe par celui qui le leur donne!


C'est tout &#224; fait &#231;a, c'est l'humain poss&#233;dant l'objet qui donne la vraie valeur &#224; cet objet, et cela va jusqu'&#224; lui donner un petit nom sans que cela soit anormal, d'autant qu'un champ &#224; remplir incite &#224; cela.

En plus, un ordinateur, cela sert &#224; communiquer, n'est-ce pas ? Enferm&#233; dans "une cave avec le soupirail bouch&#233;", internet connect&#233;, c'est pas la d&#233;finition de l'autisme c'est juste gentiment geek 

Quant au point de vue de la soci&#233;t&#233;, on peut parler de dictature de l'objet tellement nous consommons et nous poss&#233;dons d'objets, ou plus simplement du principe de propri&#233;t&#233; men&#233;e &#224; son extr&#234;me.

N'avez-vous pas remarqu&#233; que lors du d&#233;c&#232;s d'une personne proche, il reste ses objets f&#233;tiches, mais ceux ci n'ont alors plus aucun sens !


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2006)

Et alors ? On va pas refaire Citizen Kane ...
Plut&#244;t que dire qu'ils n'ont plus de sens, je pencherais plut&#244;t pour l'inverse : on n'est alors pas (ou plus) capable de leur donner un sens ou de comprendre leur r&#233;elle signification.
Et je ne vois pas o&#249; se situe le probl&#232;me ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi si. Je suis très pote avec un lot de brosses à dents, deux chaises et un canapé.



Tiens, j'aurais pensé que c'était lui, ton meilleur pote ... Mon canard


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> N'avez-vous pas remarqu&#233; que lors du d&#233;c&#232;s d'une personne proche, il reste ses objets f&#233;tiches, mais ceux ci n'ont alors plus aucun sens !



Oui ? Alors l&#224;, tu t'avance, en g&#233;n&#233;ral, lors du d&#233;c&#232;s de l'arri&#232;re grand tante Clarisse-Eudoxie, ses douze lingots d'or f&#233;tiches, eh ben je te jure qu'ils avaient encore du sens !


----------



## Yggdrasill (26 Juin 2006)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si il y en a de mon avis...mais pour moi, quelqu'un qui donne un nom à sa machine exprime un grand sentiment de solitude!
> 
> Vous avez pas d'amis?



Si ! Mon MacBook, mon iBook, mon Quadra,... 

Non je te rassure, je pense quand meme a sortir, maisje prefere dire Leidjil que "le magnifique et tres puissant MacBook dont je suis l'heureux proprietaire et qui montre une fois la superiorite d'apple sur les pc...", c'est plus rapide et plus convivial.
De plus il y avait deja eu des fils ou les membres discutait de la presence ou pas de "l'ame" de leur mac (on va/je vais me faire passer pour des barjo ) alors entre l'ame et le nom...euh... je me demande quel est le cas le plus pathologique


----------



## teo (26 Juin 2006)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si il y en a de mon avis...mais pour moi, quelqu'un qui donne un nom à sa machine exprime un grand sentiment de solitude!
> 
> Vous avez pas d'amis?



Ne me dis pas que tu crois qu'on leur parle comme à des personnes   

Enfin... je parle pour moi, mais quel que soit le petit nom que je peux leur donner, je ne leur parle que rarement, et encore sous le mode de l'insulte, ou alors de l'encouragement agacé quand la roue multicolore se met en route 

Le nom, c'est juste que c'est plus original que Disque dur ou Sans titre 1. Voire "C, D, E, F..."


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dis pas que tu crois qu'on leur parle comme à des personnes
> 
> Enfin... je parle pour moi, mais quel que soit le petit nom que je peux leur donner, je ne leur parle que rarement, et encore sous le mode de l'insulte, ou alors de l'encouragement agacé quand la roue multicolore se met en route
> 
> Le nom, c'est juste que c'est plus original que Disque dur ou Sans titre 1. Voire "C, D, E, F..."



Quand on pense que ça dort avec un SE 30 en peluche, et en suçant son pouce, pis après, ça vient donner des leçons !


----------



## macmiche (26 Juin 2006)

bonjour
je lance un concours, le dd de mon g5 n'a pas de nom, il s'appelle tjrs macintosh hd, ce 
que je trouve très vulgaire, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé de jeu de mot foireux pour l'intégrer à ma petite famille:
mon portable s'appelle michel, ma clé paul, mon ipod zoran (music), mon disque de sauvegarde salvator, mon appareil photo thomas
Je vais peut etre l'appeler dédé..


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2006)

Rocco ?


----------



## macmiche (26 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Rocco ?


j'ai pas compris....?


----------



## garfield (26 Juin 2006)

macmiche a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> je lance un concours, le dd de mon g5 n'a pas de nom, il s'appelle tjrs macintosh hd, ce
> que je trouve tr&#232;s vulgaire, mais je n'ai pas encore trouv&#233; de jeu de mot foireux pour l'int&#233;grer &#224; ma petite famille:
> mon portable s'appelle michel, ma cl&#233; paul, mon ipod zoran (music), mon disque de sauvegarde salvator, mon appareil photo thomas
> Je vais peut etre l'appeler d&#233;d&#233;..



Moi je propose Clara Morgane! Comme &#231;a Paul,Zoran et Salvator seront tous contents de venir se brancher dessus! Michel lui pourra que regarder le spectacle...le pauvre!   
Thomas prendra les photos de tout &#231;a!

C'est vrai qu'on s'y fait &#224; donner des noms &#224; des machines! 

Bon &#231;a va...je cherche la sortie!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

macmiche a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas compris....?



C'était une fine allusion à son acteur fétiche, un spécialiste de son genre cinématographique préféré.


----------



## macmiche (26 Juin 2006)

bien que n'&#233;tant pas tout &#224; fait un e oie blanche, j'ignorais qui &#233;tait cette Clara...
c'est fin et de bon gout...
mais il faudrait trouver un acteur homo, parce que ni mon ordi, ni mon disque dur ne sont des filles
et je ne vois pas rocco dans le role


----------



## garfield (26 Juin 2006)

macmiche a dit:
			
		

> bien que n'&#233;tant pas tout &#224; fait un e oie blanche, j'ignorais qui &#233;tait cette Clara...
> c'est fin et de bon gout...
> mais il faudrait trouver un acteur homo, parce que ni mon ordi, ni mon disque dur ne sont des filles
> et je ne vois pas rocco dans le role



Un acteur homo?...Supermoquette il fait dans tous les genres!


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2006)

macmiche a dit:
			
		

> bien que n'étant pas tout à fait un e oie blanche, j'ignorais qui était cette Clara...
> c'est fin et de bon gout...
> mais il faudrait trouver un acteur homo, parce que ni mon ordi, ni mon disque dur ne sont des filles
> et je ne vois pas rocco dans le role



Vu que ton pseudo c'est Macmiche, appelle le Michou... comme ça tout le monde est content


----------



## garfield (26 Juin 2006)

C'est pas mal Michou...je vois bien un G5 avec un grand écran bleu qui s'appelle Michou!


----------



## macmiche (26 Juin 2006)

ouais, mais en fond d'écran j'ai un clafoutis
et puis y'a pas de jeu de mot idiot et moi je préfere les jeux de mots idiots aux blagues graveleuses, du genre papa dans maman...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2006)

Michou, c'est pa graveleux...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2006)

Non, Michou, c'est plutôt grave bleu.


----------



## garfield (26 Juin 2006)

macmiche a dit:
			
		

> ouais, mais en fond d'écran j'ai un clafoutis
> et puis y'a pas de jeu de mot idiot et moi je préfere les jeux de mots idiots aux blagues graveleuses, du genre papa dans maman...




Je comprends pas très bien...tu dis aimer les jeux de mots idiots...mais entre Michel,Paul,Zoran, Salvator et Thomas, je ne vois pas bien oû sont les jeux de mots?Tu nous explique? Alors pourquoi Michou ou Clara ne conviendraient pas mieux que des autres noms? 

En ce qui concerne les blagues graveleuses, crois moi certains les apprécient beaucoup...n'est ce pas SM?


----------



## macmiche (26 Juin 2006)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne les blagues graveleuses, crois moi certains les apprécient beaucoup...n'est ce pas SM?


j'avais remarqué...
dans ma famille, il y a michel portable, paul clé, zoran music (c'est un peintre), 
un peu plus foireux, tomas photo, (mr et mme fototetdemor ont un fils, thomas)
et salvator, c'est juste parce que ça veut dire sauveur...


----------



## garfield (26 Juin 2006)

Merci pour l'explication, si je trouve un prénom dans ce goût là je te le ferais savoir.Mais je maintiens que Michou c'était pas mal...tu vires le clafouti et tu le remplace par une paire de lunettes bleues et l'affaire est faite!


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2006)

C'est s&#251;r que avec Zoran Music on rigole super fort devant son Mac ...


----------



## teo (26 Juin 2006)

macmiche a dit:
			
		

> bien que n'étant pas tout à fait un e oie blanche, j'ignorais qui était cette Clara...
> c'est fin et de bon gout...
> mais il faudrait trouver un acteur homo, parce que ni mon ordi, ni mon disque dur ne sont des filles
> et je ne vois pas rocco dans le role



Al Parker ? :love:

Dred Scott ?


----------



## macmiche (26 Juin 2006)

ouais bon j'ai pas trouvé mieux, mais je suis prete à le débaptiser si tu as un e meilleure suggestion


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2006)

macmiche a dit:
			
		

> j'avais remarqué...
> dans ma famille, il y a michel portable, paul clé, zoran music (c'est un peintre),
> un peu plus foireux, tomas photo, (mr et mme fototetdemor ont un fils, thomas)
> et salvator, c'est juste parce que ça veut dire sauveur...


Appelles-le Yvon

Yvon HD (des macintosh, dès que le rube zera guéri)


Ouais, c'est à deux balles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

Sinon, pour les trucs &#224; deux balles, tu garde Mac H, et tu remplace le D par "bonnet"

Mac H bonnet, &#231;a, c'est vraiment &#224; deux balles !


----------



## Odelay (26 Juin 2006)

Le mien s'appelle BOBBY.


Et mon disque externe "JUNIOR".
Voilà.


----------



## Yggdrasill (26 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dis pas que tu crois qu'on leur parle comme à des personnes



Non je te rassure ! Ma copine trouverait ca du plus mauvais gout je crois de savoir que je discute avec mon Mac pendant qu'elle n'es pas la  surtout que Leidjil, c'est feminin... idem pour Khaanimensha.... J'arrete sinon on va me prendre pour un frustre 

Je donne des prénom à mes mac juste par envie, parce que je trouve ca sympa et que c'est plus facile pour différencier les machines mais je garde à l'esprit que ca reste du plastique et du silicium 

Tant que les ordi ne ressemble pas a Chii, ca devrait aller


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Juin 2006)

le  mien s'appelle Marvin the Paranoid Android, en hommage à Douglas Adams...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> le  mien s'appelle *Marvin the Paranoid Android*, en hommage à Douglas Adams...



Pitin©, ça doit prendre de la place sur le bureau !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

pour l'imac rubis : ma bulle rouge

pour l'imac g4 :mon tournesol  

par contre je vous epargne les surnoms que lui donne bioman (pciste a mort) a mes cheris


----------



## dale cooper (6 Juillet 2006)

mon iBook est "THE GHOST DOG"
mon DD externe s'appelle DALE COOPER
et mon nouvel iMac... NPG


----------



## McSly (6 Juillet 2006)

Mon Macbook blanc: JODY :love: :love: :love:


----------



## sunshines (6 Juillet 2006)

Ba moi mon macbook pro c'est JOE


----------



## majester la pince (6 Juillet 2006)

salut moi mon PC s'appele mon gros mon ibook c'est mon bébé et mon PB 180 il na pas de nom


----------



## elKBron (6 Juillet 2006)

mes machines, c est comme les ascenseurs... je les appelle pas, j'appuie juste sur le bouton...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2006)

Il y a quelques jours, en mettant un DVD vierge dans le lecteur de mon iMac, je me suis surpris à l'appeler "mon petit". C'est grave docteur ? :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

Ma partition Kubuntu : Mobutu Sese Seko Kuku Ngbendu Wa Zabanga.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2006)

Mon serveur de backup s'appelle Jenna Jameson parce qu'il ****** tout


----------



## bugman (7 Juillet 2006)

Lut,

Le nom de mon iMac est Venus.

@+,
bug.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon serveur de backup s'appelle Jenna Jameson parce qu'il ****** tout



Une actrice de film X ? Pas bête comme idée. Car c'est bien connu : tout est bon dans le cochon. Tiens, ça me donne une idée : je vais rebaptiser ma clé USB/lecteur MP3 Tabatha Cash.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2006)

Normal, c'est un vulgaire G3


----------



## moPod (7 Juillet 2006)

Moi mon Balthazar c'est mon MacBook Pro, mon L&#233;opold c'est mon iPod, et mon Edouard c'est mon disque dur externe...

Chic no ?

D'ailleurs, le premier est &#224; vendre, voir Petites Annonces "moPod".


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Juillet 2006)

Eh Ben ! je ne savais pas que vous aviez tous une culture cinematographique si &#233;tendue... 
et puis apres on se demande pq est-ce que les ventes de clavier marchent si bien...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

Boarf c'est plut&#244;t les kleenex qui se vendent bien .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Eh Ben ! je ne savais pas que vous aviez tous une culture cinematographique si &#233;tendue...


Et puis attention ! Rien que du cin&#233;ma de qualit&#233;.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée : ma clef USB je vais l'appeler Tracy parce qu'elle est petite et qu'elle contient beaucoup !
> :rose::love:



Remarque, c'est toujours mieux que de parler à ses meubles ...  

:mouais:


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2006)

ça veut dire que Roberto l'a toute petite ou j'ai mal compris ?!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


moi je ne l'appelle que quand il marche pas, dans ces cas-là il s'appelle p***** d'****** d'extrème-droite...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Normal, c'est un vulgaire G3



Elle a 3 points G, Jenna Jameson ?





.


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2006)

non, un seul  mais ...autocensur&#233;... enfin &#224; ce que j'ai vu !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire que Roberto l'a toute petite ou j'ai mal compris ?!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> 
> moi je ne l'appelle que quand il marche pas, dans ces cas-là il s'appelle p***** d'****** d'extrème-droite...



Les disques durs en esclave qui demandent leur affranchissement.


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Les disques durs en esclave qui demandent leur affranchissement.




ça serait cool de diffuser ça à Nantes... un bon slogan publicitaire Corentin !


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2006)

la laserwriter du taff s'appelle 1664 *, aller savoir pourquoi 



* je pr&#233;cise qu'elle s'appelle comme &#231;a depuis 5 ou 6 ans :rateau:<<


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la laserwriter du taff s'appelle 1664 *, aller savoir pourquoi



Ça doit être le modèle à gros tambour !


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (8 Juillet 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout &#224; fait &#231;a, c'est l'humain poss&#233;dant l'objet qui donne la vraie valeur &#224; cet objet, et cela va jusqu'&#224; lui donner un petit nom sans que cela soit anormal, d'autant qu'un champ &#224; remplir incite &#224; cela.
> 
> En plus, un ordinateur, cela sert &#224; communiquer, n'est-ce pas ? Enferm&#233; dans "une cave avec le soupirail bouch&#233;", internet connect&#233;, c'est pas la d&#233;finition de l'autisme c'est juste gentiment geek
> 
> ...




Un objet f&#233;tiche peut &#234;tre associ&#233; &#224; une personne: une bague, une bottine de b&#233;b&#233;, une boite, un souvenir, une photo, un jouet... Tout comme les am&#233;rindiens, j'aimerais garder un objet qui renfermerait  toute l'histoire de chaque personne que j'aim&#233;.

Prendre la  bague de ma grand-m&#232;re et pouvoir raconter les  phases importantes de sa vie, comment elle les a v&#233;cues... aujourd'hui on &#233;crit. Je trouve d&#233;plorable que je ne  prend pas le temps  ni d'&#233;crire ni de me souvenir. Viendra peut-&#234;tre le temps  o&#249; je pourrai aborder un nouveau projet. Je recueille  les souvenirs de ma m&#232;re. Je trouve &#231;a merveilleux parce qu'au d&#233;but elle disait ne plus avoir assez de m&#233;moire. &#199;a serait bon de recueillir un ou deux objets.

Je n'ai pas  encore trouv&#233; un nom pour mon ordinateur mais  &#231;a viendra.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2006)

Dis-donc toi je ne sais pas ce que tu prends comme drogue mais &#231;a te provoque des pouss&#233;es de flood la nuit .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça serait cool de diffuser ça à Nantes... un bon slogan publicitaire Corentin !



Oui. Abolissons l'esclavage des disques durs !


----------



## Yggdrasill (8 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Abolissons l'esclavage des disques durs !




M'enfou, le mien il est en Master :rateau: C'est le lecteur qui est en slave 

Ben alors si un objet doit rester après ma mort, ce sera clairement mon portable ! il contient toute ma vie, toue mes pensées et possède plus de données sur moi que quiconque. Enfin, si ya moyen je préfèrerai ajouter encore qq infos avant de mourrir


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2006)

se sont mes potes qui ons donné un surnom a mon ibook en fait il en a deux 
tien tu est venus sans ton "cerveaux"
ou alors
tien t'es venus sans ta "femme"
il sont pas drôle mes potes


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Juillet 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> se sont mes potes qui ons donné un surnom a mon ibook en fait il en a deux
> tien tu est venus sans ton "cerveaux"
> ou alors
> tien t'es venus sans ta "femme"
> il sont pas drôle mes potes



A oui non quand même, je ne considère pas mon mac comme "ma femme" (Apple a des progrès à faire pour concourir avec ma copine :rateau: :love
Boh moi mes amis me considères parfois un peu comme une espèce de type bizare qui trimballe son portable partout... le tout est une question de point de vue


----------



## toys (10 Juillet 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> A oui non quand même, je ne considère pas mon mac comme "ma femme" (Apple a des progrès à faire pour concourir avec ma copine :rateau: :love
> Boh moi mes amis me considères parfois un peu comme une espèce de type bizare qui trimballe son portable partout... le tout est une question de point de vue


je suis loin de considéré mon i book comme ma femme  s'est juste que je passe plus de temps avec lui qu'avec les humains  (et j'ai pas dit que jétait un associal. mais juste un accro a l'écrant.


----------



## Yggdrasill (11 Juillet 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je suis loin de considéré mon i book comme ma femme  s'est juste que je passe plus de temps avec lui qu'avec les humains  (et j'ai pas dit que jétait un associal. mais juste un accro a l'écrant.




+1


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2006)

-t


----------



## clampin (21 Mars 2007)

McSly a dit:


> Mon Macbook blanc: JODY :love: :love: :love:



C'est mieux que Jordy..... 

(bon ok, elle est nulle, je sors)

Pour ma part c'est "_Stargates_" pour le nom réseau (même si j'ai pas de réseau), et "_Macintosh HD_" pour le DD


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mars 2007)

clampin a dit:


> "_Macintosh HD_" pour le DD


Comme c'est original.


----------



## Bassman (21 Mars 2007)

"Merdier" et "Foutoir" mes DD


----------



## La mouette (21 Mars 2007)

Pour le réseaux: NORAD
Pour le disque dure : Océan because Mouette


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4211031 a dit:
			
		

> "Merdier" et "Foutoir" mes DD


Si t'arrêtais de fout' tes poils partout, aussi !...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mars 2007)

toys a dit:


> (et j'ai pas dit que jétait un associal. mais juste un accro a l'écrant.



*Hmmmm, mais je ne pense pas *
que tu sois accroc à la dictée de Pivot.


----------



## Bassman (21 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Si t'arrêtais de fout' tes poils partout, aussi !...



Même po vré !


----------



## clochelune (21 Mars 2007)

ah ben moi j'h&#233;site car je suis devenue accro &#224; MacBook et l'envie me vient de le nommer comme si c'&#233;tait mon chat!!
soit Nanouk (comme l'esquimau) soit nanaqui (surnom d'anonin artaud)
je pensais &#224; mowgly mais trop pris
et je le vois mec et pas nana, un mac quoi!! (sinon alice ou ga&#239;a ou blanche hermine comme la bi&#232;re)

nanaqui s&#251;rement!!

mais bon! un peu trop long
alors je l'appelle MacBook tout simplement ;-)
m&#234;me si je r&#233;fl&#233;chis &#224; un surnom quand m&#234;me!!!
nanaqui allez hop

j'ai appel&#233; mes chats jim (morrisson) guiness, funky, schubert, peter pan...

ou hugo, balzac, bovary...!!  ou chopin (chopine!) haddock 
straminer (comme le gewur et les verres ans le gosier) ou achab! bah chais pa

nanaqui allez c'est dit!!

j'ai bien aim&#233; moi neige et son message sur les am&#233;rindiens...


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2007)

DD--->dédé... 


			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4211044 a dit:
			
		

> Même po vré !


 :rateau:    :rateau:


----------



## clochelune (21 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso j'ai 3 partitions :
> - OSX (ouah, trop gueudin!!)
> - essais (l'imagination du mec!)
> - Bobby (pfiou, mais ou vais-je chercher tout &#231;a??)
> ...



wouah &#231;a plairait &#224; mon compagnon au groupe  louise michel ;-)

du coup je pourrai nomme le mien david neel (puisque le p&#232;re d'alexandra david neel a connu elis&#233;e reclus g&#233;ographe libertaire et que j'aime beaucoup l'alexandra!!)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mars 2007)

clampin a dit:


> Pour ma part c'est "_Macintosh HD_" pour le DD



*Voila qui est intéressant*
mais qu'est ce qui donc a guidé ce choix ?


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2007)

Il paraît que Bassman appelle ses machines "mes grosses citrouilles" !

  :rateau:


----------



## clochelune (21 Mars 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Il para&#238;t que Bassman appelle ses machines "mes grosses citrouilles" !
> 
> :rateau:



(parfois je l'appelle ma nounouille et mon chat aussi!)
mais si les homme se mettent &#224; avoir des citrouilles les femmes vont &#234;tre jalouses l&#224;! 
laissez moi mes citrouilles!
qu'elles me transforment en princesse (bouh que je ne suis pas!)


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mars 2007)

Mon PowerBook s'appelle Marvin, et j'adore le l&#233;cher ...


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Mon PowerBook s'appelle Marvin, et j'adore le lécher ...


Sel ?!... 
Citron ?!...


----------



## byshop (21 Mars 2007)

ba moi le mien s'appelle....arff...s'appellait Barnab&#233;...c'est con comme nom mais c'est bien...


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Mars 2007)

Le mien, je l'ai appel&#233; iBookG4. 

Ce nom m'est venu comme une sorte d'illumination, une gr&#226;ce de mon imagination. 

J'en ai un autre, vous savez un grand tout blanc sur mon bureau. Je me demande si je ne vais pas l'appeler iMacG5.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> mais si les homme se mettent à avoir des c---ouilles les femmes vont être jalouses là!



 
:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2007)

Moi, j'ai arr&#234;t&#233; de l'appeler, de toutes fa&#231;ons, quand je l'appelle, il ne vient jamais :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Sel ?!...
> Citron ?!...



Meuh nan, Marvin Gay !


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mars 2007)

C'est vrai que "Marvin Citron" &#231;a p&#232;te moyen comme nom...


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2007)

Depuis que j'ai vu la lumi&#232;re, j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; d'appeler ma machine Benjamin, mes disques durs  BackCat et Bengili. Pour mon ipod ca sera Amok, en souvenir du bon vieux temps :love:


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2007)

En fait, plus qu'&#224; ma machine, je donne un nom &#224; chaque partition. La machine h&#233;rite le nom de la partition syst&#232;me la premi&#232;re install&#233;e.
En g&#233;n&#233;ral des noms de lieux o&#249; je suis all&#233; et qui m'ont laiss&#233; des souvenirs qui ne p&#233;riront qu'avec mon Alzheimer ou avec ma propre fin.


----------



## Chang (22 Mars 2007)

Mon disque interne : The Brain
Disque externe partition 01 : The Music Box
Disque externe partition 02 : The Pit 

Mon ancien portable je l'avais appele Al


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mars 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Mon disque interne : The Brain



Ya au moins un truc sensé refléchir chez toi comme ça.  

Je suis tombé sur une citation de moi-même juste au-dessus, et elle doit dater un peu : j'ai plus de partition moi...
J'ai donné un super nom à mon DD : "HD". 
J'ai du reflechir un max pour celui-là. 

La machine a toujours pas de nom par contre j'ai un nouveau super autocollant : "l'alcool c'est pas la drogue". 
je sais c'est classe.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ya au moins un truc sensé refléchir chez toi comme ça.
> 
> Je suis tombé sur une citation de moi-même juste au-dessus, et elle doit dater un peu : j'ai plus de partition moi...
> J'ai donné un super nom à mon DD : "HD".
> ...


HD? tiens, moi aussi. C'est pas le nom par d&#233;faut?


----------



## toys (22 Mars 2007)

mon i book s'appelle toujours nibouououk
et mon performa s'appelle papy car il viens de subir son premier pontage d'alimentation (et je crois que s'est pas le dernier.......


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2007)

Ma b&#233;cane s'appelle rezbook.
Mais quand j'ai a l'appeler, c'est bibiche ou sale ope.


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> E
> En g&#233;n&#233;ral des noms de lieux o&#249; je suis all&#233; et qui m'ont laiss&#233; des souvenirs qui ne p&#233;riront qu'avec mon Alzheimer ou avec ma propre fin.



&#199;a me rappelle une jolie histoire d&#233;nich&#233;e par bilbo. 
Fais gaffe quand m&#234;me, j'esp&#232;re que tu les appelles pas Bogota ou cali.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

Je ne donne pas de nom &#224; mes machines. De la m&#234;me fa&#231;on que je ne laisse jamais de message sur un r&#233;pondeur, je ne leur parle pas. Et quand j'ai &#224; faire &#224; des &#234;tres humains, une de mes premi&#232;res questions est de leur demander leur pr&#233;nom. &#171; Bonjour *******molle578 ! &#187;, tr&#232;s peu pour moi.


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne donne pas de nom à mes machines. De la même façon que je ne laisse jamais de message sur un répondeur, je ne leur parle pas. Et quand j'ai à faire à des êtres humains, une de mes premières questions est de leur demander leur prénom. « Bonjour *******molle578 ! », très peu pour moi.



Tu m'as pourtant déja appelé Bassou


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4212619 a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as pourtant d&#233;ja appel&#233; Bassou


Un peu comme on utilise un diminutif : avec affection. Mais je ne me souviens pas t'avoir appel&#233; Bassman.

Je n'utilise les pseudos que dans le cadre d'une conversation avec un tiers. Par exemple, sur MacG, je connais au moins trois Fran&#231;ois et autant de Christophe. Dans ce cas, l'utilisation du pseudo permet de les distinguer et d'indiquer pr&#233;cis&#233;ment &#224; mon interlocuteur quelle est la personne dont je suis en train de dire du mal.


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2007)

C'est vrai, jamais Bassman.

Moi les Fran&#231;ois, surtout le chauve je peux pas le blairer, alors pas de risques que je l'appelle


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4212623 a dit:
			
		

> Moi les Fran&#231;ois, surtout le chauve je peux pas le blairer, alors pas de risques que je l'appelle


Bien s&#251;r, c'&#233;tait pour l'exemple. D'ailleurs tu admettras qu'on s'y retrouve mieux en disant : &#171; rezba est suffisant, Dendrimere se la p&#232;te et thirum ferait mieux de changer de m&#233;tier &#187; qu'en disant : &#171; Fran&#231;ois, Fran&#231;ois et Fran&#231;ois, ils me les brisent menues. &#187;


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2007)

Et apr&#232;s, on s'&#233;tonne que je sois un homme de peu de foi !.....


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> &#199;a me rappelle une jolie histoire d&#233;nich&#233;e par bilbo.
> Fais gaffe quand m&#234;me, j'esp&#232;re que tu les appelles pas Bogota ou cali.


Heu ... Bin si ! Enfin, Cali, je n'y suis pas all&#233;. Mais Bogot&#225; et Ibagu&#233;. Tolima aussi.

Mais il y a aussi Maui, Oahu, Hawaii, Pokhara, Katmandu, Dhulikel, Antofagasta, Iquique, Santiago, Arica, Brisbane, Sydney etc.
Que des endroits o&#249;, ces derniers temps, j'irais volontiers ...

Edith: Encore que le N&#233;pal, depuis quelques ann&#233;es, c'est carr&#233;ment tendu.


----------



## UnAm (22 Mars 2007)

Moi mon PowerBook, c'est Gros...

p't &#234;tre que je fais de la projection :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne donne pas de nom à mes machines. De la même façon que je ne laisse jamais de message sur un répondeur, je ne leur parle pas. Et quand j'ai à faire à des êtres humains, une de mes premières questions est de leur demander leur prénom. « Bonjour *******molle578 ! », très peu pour moi.



Comme toi, Doc, je ne parle jamais aux machines.

Au fond, les machines me fatiguent. 

Elles portent notre trace. Mais, de ce fait, elles nous ressemblent trop.

Que peut-on dire au même que nous ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Un peu comme on utilise un diminutif : avec affection. Mais je ne me souviens pas t'avoir appelé Bassman.
> 
> Je n'utilise les pseudos que dans le cadre d'une conversation avec un tiers. Par exemple, sur MacG, je connais au moins trois François et autant de Christophe. Dans ce cas, l'utilisation du pseudo permet de les distinguer et d'indiquer précisément à mon interlocuteur quelle est la personne dont je suis en train de dire du mal.


Ce qui suppose l'identité du posteur et du pseudo - être totalement soi.
Non ?

Est-ce possible ? (je veux dire de n'introduire aucune dose de jeu, de construction, de mensonge dans le post)
Non..............?

Je ne suis pas PonkHead - beaucoup mais pas totalement, ça me ferait un peu chier qu'on l'appelle par mon prénom.

Mais je dis ça...
Pas le choix,
je ne l'ai donné à personne, mon prénom.



PS : vous pouvez, si ça vous chante, m'appeller Eric.
Tiens oui.`
Ca n'est pas mon prénom non plus, mais pourquoi pas ?
Un deuxième presque moi.
Je me demande ce que je vais y mettre de pas moi dans celui là.


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est vrai que "Marvin Citron" ça pète moyen comme nom...



c'est vrai que je sens rien.


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> La machine a toujours pas de nom par contre j'ai un nouveau super autocollant : "l'alcool c'est pas la drogue".
> je sais c'est classe.



T'&#233;couterais la MJC Clandestine que &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait qu'&#224; moiti&#233;, ou alors c'est une co&#239;ncidence fortuite. Ou alors faut leur faire un proc&#232;s D ) parce qu'ils ont piqu&#233; ton id&#233;e les bougres pour leur nouvel album (qu'est pas terrib' d'ailleurs mais l'&#233;quipe est sympa alors je suis indulgente avec eux pour cette fois).

Bon sinon, moi j'ai pas de nom pour ma partition, j'appelle mon iBook "CoCo" pour l'encourager (j'ai jamais assez d'RAM) ou alors enc*l&#233;, quand je suis pas de tr&#232;s bonne humeur.
Tr&#232;s original tout &#231;a, n'est-il pas?


----------



## macaronique (22 Mars 2007)

Mon premier Mac n'avait pas de nom avant ses 5 ans, quand j'ai acquis un nouveau Mac et donné l'ancien à ma mère. Comme ma maman jouait tout le temps à Klondike, et l'iMac venait de sortir, j'ai nommé son Mac kMac.

J'ai donné le nom Different Thought à mon deuxième Mac, parce que c'était l'arrière petit-enfant (style Think Different) de Deep Thought du Guide du voyageur galactique.  

Mon troisième Mac, c'était un iBook qui s'appelait myBook. Je sais, ce n'est pas très créatif.  

J'appelle mon Mac actuel Axis parce que c'est l'axe autour duquel ma vie tourne.

Mon premier Newton est iZac (d'iMac et Isaac Newton) le deuxième iiZac (chiffres romains) et l'eMate est ProZac.

Quant aux iPods, j'aimais leur dos argenté alors je les ai nommés I/O Silver et II/O Silver (je n'ai jamais regardé The Lone Ranger mais j'ai entendu "Hi-yo Silver!" quelque part.)

Je suis un tout petit peu folle.


----------



## cameleone (23 Mars 2007)

La seule de mes machines à qui j'ai donné un nom, c'est la dernière venue, un Powerbook 17" acheté dernièrement d'occasion.
Dans les premiers jours, je l'avais mise sur la table de nuit, programmée pour me réveiller le matin. A l'heure dite, elle sort de veille et lance la playlist d'iTunes que j'avais choisie ; je referme la bête, la prends sous le bras et quitte la chambre dans l'obscurité. Et là : voilà qu'une mystérieuse lumière se met à briller et m'éclaire le chemin... Grâce au témoin de veille, mes tâtonnements matinaux sont désormais moins incertains.

Depuis, elle s'appelle "Etoile du matin" ; ma femme en est un petit peu jalouse.


----------



## rezba (23 Mars 2007)

Les petits Thomas Moulia sont pri&#233;s de nettoyer leurs excr&#233;ments.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2007)

De toute fa&#231;on, ceux qui donnent un nom &#224; leur b&#233;cane doivent &#234;tre les m&#234;mes cr&#233;tins infantiles qui sont oblig&#233;s de donner un petit nom affectueux et d&#233;bile &#224; la teuch' ou la teub' de leur partenaire afin d'&#233;vacuer la r&#233;alit&#233; crue du co&#239;t...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> J'appelle mon Mac actuel Axis parce que c'est l'axe autour duquel ma vie tourne.


Plutôt Axe du bien ? Axe du mal ? Axe fraîcheur bois exotique ? Axonestbienquandonestdanssonbain ?


macaronique a dit:


> Je suis un tout petit peu folle.


Noooooon ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Noooooon ?



Si si... Elle est du genre à te la baptiser Ponkinette...


----------



## rezba (23 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> De toute façon, ceux qui donnent un nom à leur bécane doivent être les mêmes crétins infantiles qui sont obligés de donner un petit nom affectueux et débile à la teuch' ou la teub' de leur partenaire afin d'évacuer la réalité crue du coït...




Je devrais pas le dire, mais y'a un de mes collègues qui m'énerve, ces machines s'appellent toutes pareilles, et que je monte un volume en réseau, je me gourre une fois sur deux !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je devrais pas le dire, mais y'a un de mes collègues qui m'énerve, ces machines s'appellent toutes pareilles, et que je monte un volume en réseau, je me gourre une fois sur deux !




Certes, certes... Mais est-ce que tu sais comment il appelle la teuch' de sa femme, ce sombre cono?...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2007)

mount -f choupinou


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si si... Elle est du genre à te la baptiser Ponkinette...



oooooooh, comme c'est mimi! 

Mon prochain portable (cours toujours, je l'aurai jamais), je l'appelle Pupuce.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> oooooooh, comme c'est mimi!



Ouais... Si on veut. Sauf si tu l'imagines en train de dire "Oh oui, oh ouiiiiiiii! Fourre-moi ta Ponkinette dans la Josette!!!"...


----------



## rezba (23 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes, certes... Mais est-ce que tu sais comment il appelle la teuch' de sa femme, ce sombre cono?...



Je m'en vais lui demander sur le champ. Mais s'il suit sa logique, il devrait l'appeler "teuch de xxxx", avec peut être un numéro si le volume est monté plusieurs fois dans la journée.


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je m'en vais lui demander sur le champ. Mais s'il suit sa logique, il devrait l'appeler "teuch de xxxx", avec peut être un numéro si le volume est monté plusieurs fois dans la journée.



L'idéal est quand même de les appeler toutes "_machine_". Ca évite bien des drames si tu te trompes dans le prénom !


----------



## macaronique (23 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Plutôt Axe du bien ? Axe du mal ? Axe fraîcheur bois exotique ? Axonestbienquandonestdanssonbain ?



 C'est l'axe imaginaire, mais ça ne veut pas dire que c'est la racine de toute négativité.


----------



## bompi (23 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> De toute façon, ceux qui donnent un nom à leur bécane doivent être les mêmes crétins infantiles qui sont obligés de donner un petit nom affectueux et débile à la teuch' ou la teub' de leur partenaire afin d'évacuer la réalité crue du coït...


Comme toi, finalement, qui fait dans le verlan de bazar pour ne pas dire sexe, vulve, pénis, verge, vagin etc.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Comme toi, finalement, qui fait dans le verlan de bazar pour ne pas dire sexe, vulve, pénis, verge, vagin etc.



Ponte la manzana adonde sabes...


----------



## bompi (23 Mars 2007)

Ouch !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2007)

¡Olé!


----------



## cassandre57 (1 Avril 2007)

Mon iMac G3 s'appelait Igor, mon G4 s'appelle Mona&#8230; c'est rigolo depuis que mon mac est une femme, il fait beaucoup moins ch&#8230; 

(je soooors !)


----------



## clampin (1 Avril 2007)

Je pense que je l'ai déjà dit, mais mon imac se nomme Stargates....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

clampin a dit:


> C'est mieux que Jordy.....
> 
> (bon ok, elle est nulle, je sors)
> 
> Pour ma part c'est "_Stargates_" pour le nom réseau (même si j'ai pas de réseau), et "_Macintosh HD_" pour le DD


Oui. Tu l'as déjà dit. Dans ce même fil.

Tu sais ? Ta propension à ne dire que des choses que tu as déjà dites ou pour lesquelles on n'a qu'un intérêt très très lointain et vraiment confondante.

D'un autre côté.

Le fil est déjà un monument en la matière


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2007)

Chouette un jeu des 7 erreurs


----------



## dale cooper (13 Septembre 2007)

dale cooper a dit:


> mon iBook est "THE GHOST DOG"
> mon DD externe s'appelle DALE COOPER
> et mon nouvel iMac... NPG



la famille s'agrandie

mon macbook s'appelle "Black IP"

mon disque dur est partitionné en deux, comme c'est une fille:

l'une s'appelle Wendy, l'autre Lisa


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Ah ouais&#8230;
Quand m&#234;me&#8230;


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

dale cooper a dit:


> l'une s'appelle Wendy, l'autre Lisa





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4402614 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais
> Quand même



Trop jeunes pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Moi qui suis de la premi&#232;re fra&#238;cheur&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

dale cooper a dit:


> dale cooper a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh la mise en abîme de ouf !


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2007)

Ca aurait pu être Peter et Sloane...


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca aurait pu être Peter et Sloane...



Ce que j'attends d'un dd c'est aussi le SILENCE !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ce que j'attends d'un dd c'est aussi le SILENCE !


Ou, quitte à ce qu'il fasse du bruit, que ce ne soit pas du Peter & Sloane... (entre autres)


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ou, quitte &#224; ce qu'il fasse du bruit, que ce ne soit pas du Peter & Sloane... (entre autres)



Enfin ceci dit, si le mien commence &#224; vouloir se la jouer Einst&#252;rzende Neubauten, je le change de suite !


----------



## boulifb (13 Septembre 2007)

Moi...
Les partitions de mes disques durs sont nommées, ainsi que les machines.
Mon Mac Pro s'appelle Pollux (user)
Mon MacBook Pro s'appelle??? Castor 

Les disques durs de mon MacPro se nomment Homer (système), Marge, Bart et Lisa. Chacun font 500GB (2TB en tout).

Quant à mon iPod 5.5 (80GB), je l'ai nommé??? Maggie. 

Le système Windows Server 2003 virtuel du Mac Pro se nomme Spirou.

voili voilo

Fred.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Mais sinon, les floodeur là...

Vous donnez un nom à vos machines ?

Non, parce que, vraiment, on se demande ! On ne vis plus ! On en perd le boire et le manger !


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

Euh... DDMac / Stockage / LaCie / DD / Stock et je sais plus les deux autres.

Ils ont &#233;t&#233; nomm&#233;s alors que je n'avais pas pris connaissance de la r&#233;forme de l'&#233;tat civil... sinon, &#224; l'&#233;vidence, je me serais l&#226;ch&#233; !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Ben d&#233;j&#224;, si on pouvait m'expliquer ce que c'est qu'un disque dur, &#231;a m'aiderait&#8230; J'ai  loup&#233; la dimension technique de la question j'en ai peur


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4402657 a dit:
			
		

> Ben déjà, si on pouvait m'expliquer ce que c'est qu'un disque dur, ça m'aiderait J'ai loupé la dimension technique de la question j'en ai peur


Bien pour ça que je fais le malin sans répondre à la question de base.
En fait, je ne sais absolument pas de quoi il peut bien être question.

Je savais bien que je n'aurais jamais dû essayer les forums techniques...


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4402657 a dit:
			
		

> Ben déjà, si on pouvait m'expliquer ce que c'est qu'un disque dur, ça m'aiderait J'ai  loupé la dimension technique de la question j'en ai peur



Je t'en ai trouvé un :


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Enfin sinon, j'appelle mon mac un ordinateur, ma calculatrice, une calculatrice, ou quand j'ai envie de faire style, calculette, ma voiture, voiture&#8230; enfin&#8230; j'avoue quand m&#234;me, au risque de para&#238;tre bizarre &#224; ceux qui me paraissent eux-m&#234;me bizarres, j'appelle rarement mes machines parce que j'ai remarqu&#233; qu'elles ne me r&#233;pondaient jamais.

Vraiment d&#233;sol&#233;, hein ?

Mais continuez, continuez  J'aime bien vous lire  Et puis &#231;a doit faire plaisir &#224; Clampin de se sentir moins seul


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Ce que tu peux être terre à terre...

Je suis sûr qu'en cherchant bien, tu en trouveras pour donner des noms à leurs slips - c'est-y pas poétique, créatif et le signe d'un espritpleid'immagination ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je t'en ai trouvé un :


L'&#233;motion m'&#233;treint ! Je ne sais quoi dire. Merci me para&#238;t si fade :hosto: :rateau:


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4402693 a dit:
			
		

> Merci me paraît si fade :hosto: :rateau:



Oui, reste muet.
Savoure ton émotion.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

choupette, c'est bien aussi.

Ma femme c'est ginette, ma bécane c'est miss, mon chat c'est le chat, ...

Vivi, même que j'ai renommé la maison: nid de guêpe...

ca marche pu, kessejedois fére?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> choupette, c'est bien aussi.
> 
> Ma femme c'est ginette, ma bécane c'est miss, mon chat c'est le chat, ...
> 
> ...


Une fois, je suis all&#233; dans un forum technique dont le nom comporte un X (j'avais cru que c'&#233;tait la partie porno r&#233;serv&#233;e aux mod&#233;rateurs, mais c'&#233;tait pas &#231;a. je l'ai trouv&#233;e apr&#232;s&#8230 et ben j'ai lu qu'il ne fallait pas renommer sa maison.

Tu dois donc &#224; mon avis jeter ton ordinateur parce qu'il est cass&#233;.

Je ne vois pas d'autre explication&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ca marche pu, kessejedois f&#233;re?



Massacre la vieille et le chat ; crame la chignole et la baraque...Ou bien plaque tout et recommence une nouvelle vie ailleurs sous un nouveau nom...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

dale cooper a dit:


> la famille s'agrandie
> 
> mon macbook s'appelle "Black IP"
> 
> ...


Dale,

Une dernière remarque et je file.

Ce fil me stupéfie.
Vraiment.

Tu le tires de l'oubli où il sombrait doucement, pour te parler à toi même et dans l'esprit de la question initiale...
A ce stade, ce n'est plus de la stupéfaction, c'est...
Je ne sais pas ce que c'est.
Vraiment pas.

DocEvil pourra sans doute remarquer, à juste titre, que mes tentatives pour en rire frisent les petites fleurs jaunes et blanches et ne valent finalement pas mieux que ce que je moque, BackCat ajouterait peut-être qu'à répondre des âneries dans des fils idiots je perds mon temps mais surtout le sien...

Oui.

Mais, vois-tu, te répondre est une façon de concrétiser, de donner une réalité à ce concept qui me dépasse - sinon, je pourrais croire avoir rêvé.

Je me tais désormais.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Massacre la vieille et le chat ; crame la chignole et la baraque...Ou bien plaque tout et recommence une nouvelle vie ailleurs sous un nouveau nom...


Essaye iHeard ça vient de se libérer


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Dale,
> 
> Une dernière remarque et je file.
> 
> ...


Oui mais non. Je suis d'humeur badine maintenant


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4402718 a dit:
			
		

> Essaye iHeard ça vient de se libérer



*COMMENT ?!!?*


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca aurait pu être Peter et Sloane...



Voire Stone et Charden, voire même, Ringo et Sheila 



PonkHead a dit:


> Mais sinon, les floodeur là...
> 
> Vous donnez un nom à vos machines ?
> 
> Non, parce que, vraiment, on se demande ! On ne vis plus ! On en perd le boire et le manger !



Absolument. Je les ai appelé Couleur et Sud. Donc quand elles s'accouplent (ce qui arrive même dans le monde des machines), ça donne CouleurSud. 

(C'est beau l'éthomécanologie)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

je vous remercie de votre sollicitude.

Là je vous adresse ce message à partir de mon sématographe, je ne comprends pas. malgré avoir viré les plists, brossé le chat et réinitialisé la pram, je ne trouve toujours pas la section X du forum. Moi qui venait ici voir des applications nues... :rose: 

Choupette est là, inerte et désoeuvrée... pÔv bête, je crois que je vais l'achever en lui faisant bouffer du cassoulet corse, ou peut être en lui offrant un déambulateur.


et sinon, ça va chez vous?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *COMMENT ?!!?*




*hein?!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Non. J'entends des voix&#8230; 

J'ai l'impression que &#231;a y est. Ma machine me parle :affraid:
Et j'ai peur du nom qu'elle doit me donner :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4402798 a dit:
			
		

> Non. J'entends des voix
> 
> J'ai l'impression que ça y est. Ma machine me parle :affraid:
> Et j'ai peur du nom qu'elle doit me donner :sick:



Jeanne?

boutons les anglois.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Passe devant alors. Je tiens &#224; mon pucelage !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4402835 a dit:
			
		

> Passe devant alors. Je tiens à mon pucelage !



ha mais non, pas de ça chez nous, hahahaha, NON!

allons y de concert


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Ouais. Quitte &#224; se faire chier, autant que ce soit en musique&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4402867 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. Quitte à se faire chier, autant que ce soit en musique



t'as pas de mesure.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2007)

boulifb a dit:


> Moi...
> Les partitions de mes disques durs sont nommées, ainsi que les machines.




Et tu les joues avec quel instrument tes partitions?









je suis loin déjà...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Je sais pas, mais ZRX a l'air de dire qu'il s'y conna&#238;t vu qu'il donne un concert&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

je ne sers à rien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> je ne sers à rien.




et c'est maintenant que tu t'en rends compte...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

c'est pas con


----------



## JPTK (13 Septembre 2007)

C'est vrai qu'il est passionnant ce sujet, on comprend bien pourquoi il reste ouvert


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

C'est certainement parce qu'il est moins con que d'autres qui ne le sont plus 
Je ne vois pas d'autres explications&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il est passionnant ce sujet, on comprend bien pourquoi il reste ouvert


Poil au...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Toasted !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

_Finalement, non - redite._

_Et puis j'ai dit que je ne revenais pas._


----------



## JPTK (13 Septembre 2007)

Puis-je mettre ici une super recette de cuisine et une photo de ma petite cousine de 17 ans nue ? 
(je pr&#233;cise au cas o&#249; que l'un ne va pas sans l'autre)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

aboule la recette. pendant que certains s'épanchent sur le nom qu'il donne à tout ce qui bouge, je pourrai l'essayer.

Pour ta cousine, MP pour rester dans la charte


----------



## dale cooper (13 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Trop jeunes pour toi



merci

je pensais qu'au milieu de toutes ces pseudos analyses de pseudos punks personne ne saisirai la référence.

c marrant de voir qui est abonné à quel fil sur ce forum


----------



## JPTK (13 Septembre 2007)

CETTE RECETTE EST MEILLEURE EXECUTEE SUR DEUX JOURS 

Or donc, il va qd même te falloir un méga faitout, ou base de couscoussier, du genre à faire bouillir ton gigot (raccourci de son manchon, ça aide), plus une cocotte en fonte du même calibre. 
C'est une recette piquée et adaptée à Guy Martin, régional de l'étape et *** au Gd Véfour. (Je l'ai testée trois fois en deux ans, c'est bon) 

1 Gros gigot (min. 2.3 / 2.5 kilos, plus petit, ça vrille en keftas) 
3 carottes coupées en gros dés 
1 br céleri coupée en morceaux 
1 bulbe fenouil 
10 échalotes (ou 15 grises si tu as le temps et les yeux qui supportent) 

1 bouteille blanc costaud, genre viognier du sud ou chardonnay, un peu gras mais au moins 12° 
2 cuil à soupe de rhum (brun ou ambré si poss.) 

1 gros bouquet garni 
2 zestes (ss le blanc !!!) d'orange 
Sucre 
Gros sel , poivre moulu 
************************************************************************************************************************** 
JOUR UN*********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************** 
1--------- 
On fait bouillir assez d'eau salée ds la grosse gamelle pour y plonger la frêle papatte de bambi, cinq minutes. ça a l'air con, mais ça dégraisse et ça attendrit. 
On égoutte et on sèche au torchon ou au salopin. 
2--------- 
On fait chauffer 1c à s d'huile ds la cocotte en fonte, on fait bien revenir le gigot tout sec par tous les côtés (il adore ça) et qd c'est bien doré, on y fout le feu avec le rhum. 
3-------- 
On calme le feu, on rajoute un peu d'huile d'olive si tout a cramé et on ajoute les carottes, le celeri, la moitié du fenouil en lamelles, les échalotes entières (mais épluchées, hélas pour vos yeux) le bouquet garni et les zestes d'orange; 
on sale au gros sel, 1 cuillérée en soupe de poivre en grains (sinon moulinez, mais jamais trop en début de cuisson), on couvre et ça cuit une demi heure tranquille à feu doux. 
4--------- 
Fais réduire ton vin blanc au tiers, rajoute la moitié de ton reste ds la cocotte. Laisse cuire cinq heures, en retournant ttes les demi-heures, en rajoutant un verre d'eau s'il le faut(et il le faut)(après deux heures /2, c'est un peu casse gueule tant la viande devient fragile) LENDEMAIN****************************************************************************************************************************************************************************** 
Faire réchauffer une heure seulement (le tps de refroidissement plus le repos remplace largement une heure de cuisson le jour même) 





Pour un jus, facile, il te reste la moitié de la réduction de vin blanc à réduire presque à sec, on rajoute le sucre, le tout mêlé au jus de cuisson filtré (on peut garder les légumes à part pour les servir, ou les passer avec, je préfere), monté au beurre si on est accro au cholesterol.
_________________





Pour la photo MP !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> CETTE RECETTE EST MEILLEURE EXECUTEE SUR DEUX JOURS
> 
> 
> Pour un jus, facile, il te reste la moitié de la réduction de vin blanc à réduire presque à sec, on rajoute le sucre, le tout mêlé au jus de cuisson filtré (on peut garder les légumes à part pour les servir, ou les passer avec, je préfere), monté au beurre si on est accro au cholesterol.
> ...



heu, et tu l'appelles comment ta recette?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

dale cooper a dit:


> je pensais qu'au milieu de toutes ces pseudos analyses de pseudos punks personne ne saisirai la référence.


 
Tu aimes les rillettes ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu aimes les rillettes ?



non, plutot les tomates


----------



## dale cooper (13 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> _Finalement, non - redite._
> 
> _Et puis j'ai dit que je ne revenais pas._



:sleep:


----------



## JPTK (13 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> heu, et tu l'appelles comment ta recette?



Bah c'est dans le titre !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

dale cooper a dit:


> :sleep:


Ouch !
Touché ! Battu ! Ecrasé !
Pour moi, c'est Waterlo !

Si les mots étaient des armes, quel guerrier tu ferais !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

dale cooper a dit:


> :sleep:



bonne nuit.

Moi je vais dans mon lit: "litcounette"


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

dale cooper a dit:


> merci
> 
> je pensais qu'au milieu de toutes ces pseudos analyses de pseudos punks personne ne saisirai la référence.
> 
> c marrant de voir qui est abonné à quel fil sur ce forum


Ahhh !!! Mais abonne toi &#224; moi mon lapin !!
J'ai 4227 abonnements &#224; des discussions ! T'as pas fini de te marrer


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4403037 a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh !!! Mais abonne toi à moi mon lapin !!
> J'ai 4227 abonnements à des discussions ! T'as pas fini de te marrer



trop taaaaaaard!!!

le lapin a dépassé le nombre.

trop tarrreeeeeuuuuhhhh.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Hehooo !!! Je tire en l'air ! J'ai le droit, non ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4403056 a dit:
			
		

> Hehooo !!! Je tire en l'air ! J'ai le droit, non ? :mouais:



toutes ces munitions... gachées... alors que les civets courrent dans la prairie, que les fleurs s'étiolent au soleil du midi et que les bad girls et autres lapinounettes bleu gambadent....

Non, vraiment.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2007)

y'en a même qui miaulent...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> y'en a même qui miaulent...



t'as confondu.

NOTE: penser à graisser les gonds de la porte de la grange.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> le lapin a dépassé le nombre.


Ouais, mais pas de beaucoup...
On peut p'tet faire une dérogation...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, mais pas de beaucoup...
> On peut p'tet faire une dérogation...




ah. Après tout tu es le maitre du jeu.

Cher Maitre...


----------



## dale cooper (13 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, mais pas de beaucoup...
> On peut p'tet faire une dérogation...



bon esprit 

P-S: t encore là ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Sinon, moi j'ai donné un nom à mon amie: Valérie. c'est commode et en plus elle me répond.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

dale cooper a dit:


> bon esprit


Non.
Mais c'était une boutade.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Amora, j'ai trouvé. Amora c'est le nom de la boutade de Dijon.


----------



## NED (13 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Amora, j'ai trouvé. Amora c'est le nom de la boutade de Dijon.



Tu serais pas un peu enrhubbbé toi? Il fait frais le matin sur la moto hein?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

d'est brai, que le fond de l'air effraie.

C'est pas le tout j'ai aussi appelé mon chat Vidocq. Ca compte?


----------

